# antelope tags



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

who knows when the game and fish department is going to let us check what we got for antelope tags?¿?¿?


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Mid to late August.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm


----------

